# Bending acrylic tubing mini how-to



## jedishrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

I have been doing custom acrylic pipes for a while now(primarily selling on other forums), and I have had some folks request a short how-to on bending tubing. I've discovered that APC has a pretty mellow, levelheaded feel to it, so I thought, why not spread the love?

If you have any questions, let me know and I'll do my best.


----------



## jedishrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

Here are some examples of stuff I've made using this method:

13mm adjustable spraybar and U-tube intake.









10mm ADA mini style set.









13mm Hang-on-edge drop checker









Custom 10mm sponge filter intake with removable strainer.









1/4" ADA mini style set for my Marina Cubus 0.9 Gallon tank.









Crazy 13mm sponge filter.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Great video clip. I hope you don't mind that I share this video clip in other forums too.

Have you ever tried creating your own Lily pipe? I am not sure whether the technique is the same but with a bit of blowing. I am not a DIY expert.


----------



## jedishrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

I have. I can do it, but the bubble you have to blow is hard to make consistently. I tend to shy away from it when doing custom work. 

As far as sharing the link. You can post it on any forum, other than Plantedtank.net. I had a recent incident over there, and I'd rather not contribute to that forum.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks and no worries. The forum I refer is not PlantedTank.net.


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

Howdy! The adjustable pieces are really cool. If you are using 13mm (that's 5/8 , right?) tube, what diameter to you use for the sliding part? Is there a seal in there? Great work!


----------



## jedishrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

Dave-H said:


> Howdy! The adjustable pieces are really cool. If you are using 13mm (that's 5/8 , right?) tube, what diameter to you use for the sliding part? Is there a seal in there? Great work!


13mm is about 1/2". The sliding part in the middle is 10mm, and they are just friction fit. The fit is tight enough that there is no leakage. Even if it did leak a little, it would be right back into the tank


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

jedishrimp, do you mind that I share some of the photos and video of your acrylic project in my blog as well? I am thinking of writing something about the various wonderful DIY aquarium projects I have discovered online from multiple forums. Of course, I will quote your name (if you don't want me to specify your real name, I can specify your nickname here) and add a link to your site if you have any.

Thanks


----------



## jedishrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

The name's Paul AKA onefang on other forums.
Feel free


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks, Paul.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

These are BEAUTIFUL!

I strongly suggest you offer these for sale. Hope you are ok having to make them every so often to ship out.

And please do not make them dirt cheap.

--Nikolay


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

thank you for sharing


----------



## anirbanchakrabarty (Feb 11, 2011)

jedishrimp said:


> I have been doing custom acrylic pipes for a while now(primarily selling on other forums), and I have had some folks request a short how-to on bending tubing. I've discovered that APC has a pretty mellow, levelheaded feel to it, so I thought, why not spread the love?
> 
> If you have any questions, let me know and I'll do my best.


hello,
i want to know the size of the gaps in the 10mm ada mini lily pipes and also the video.I will be delighted to know.please help.
thank you
anirban chakrabarty


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

What happened to the video? It says removed by the user.

bob


----------



## bryfox86 (Oct 3, 2011)

+1 Where did the video go??

-B-


----------



## Isugiyo2 (May 1, 2012)

jedishrimp said:


> I have been doing custom acrylic pipes for a while now(primarily selling on other forums), and I have had some folks request a short how-to on bending tubing. I've discovered that APC has a pretty mellow, levelheaded feel to it, so I thought, why not spread the love?
> 
> If you have any questions, let me know and I'll do my best.


I would like to buy your lily pipes sets. I am currently using a fluval 305 on my 20 gallon long derimmed tank. 
What type of lily pipes should I get from you? How much would they cost shipped to 61820?


----------



## NGermany (Jun 24, 2011)

video removed. the pictures are cool but i really wanted to see how it was done so i could try it myself for my tanks.


----------



## zanzar (Jan 24, 2013)

Can you post video again PLEASE!!!


----------

